# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA EN OLMOS

## PERU NORTH

VENDO 1,069 (mil sesentinueve) HECTÁREAS DE CULTIVO EN OLMOS LAMBAYEQUE  PERU.
TITULADAS SUNARP DOCUMENTACIÓN EN REGLA, AGUA Y ENERGIA
Ubicación: Distrito de Olmos, Provincia de Lambayeque, ubicada a la altura del kilómetro 840 de la Panamericana Norte.
A 10 km de la carretera a la nueva ciudad de Olmos y a 15 km del ramal sur del Proyecto de Irrigación.
Mórrope, 21 km.
Chiclayo, 55 km.
Piura, 150 km.
Puerto de Paita, 180 km. Ingreso de 300 metros por trocha carrozable desde la Panamericana Norte. 9 Lotes independizados con vías de acceso y agua. 
Se puede sembrar Tara, espárragos, uva, caña, frijoles, sandía etc el terreno es franco arenoso
Cuenta con 3 pozos de 100, 150 y 151 mts y rinden 20 L/s 40L/s y 60L/s respectivamente y está colindando con la panamericana. 
Potencial de perforación de hasta 26 pozos en toda el área .Existen recursos hídricos suficientes para todo el Fundo. (Con estudios de agua y suelo) INFORMES:
TRATO DIRECTO CON EMPRESA PROPIETARIA
Telef. 920 038 088 tambien whatsApp
Email : perunorth2018@gmail.com Temas similares: VENDO TERRENO 10467 HAS - OLMOS TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 100 ha en OLMOS VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA 3298 HAS - OLMOS VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 992 HAS - OLMOS EN VENTA: TERRENO AGRÍCOLA DE 858 HÁS EN OLMOS - LAMBAYEQUE - PERÚ

----------

